# very hot peppers - what to do now?



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

A few months ago I ordered a "volcano box" of pepper seeds. Now I am starting to harvest peps and being very cautious while doing it too! I have got Naga Morich Ghosts, Giant Yellow Ghosts, Butch's T Trinidad Scorpions and Scotch Bonnetts.

I have not tested the heat of 1 yet. The scovilles are supposed to be 1 mill +.:hairout:

I'm tossing around what to do with them from making my own hot sauces, bbq sauces or wing sauces or roasting them or drying them out for later use.


I've made a many variations using habanero's and jalapenos, but these are kinda making me wish I had an outdoor kitchen...KWIM?


Any suggestions??? What would you do?


----------



## Mr.RG (Aug 4, 2012)

First thought is to find someone crazy enough to eat a ghost while you record it... then post it here.

The cool thing about those bad dudes is you can brew up your traditional hot sauces and sub in those to taste - just know that a little goes a very long way. I swear you can feel the heat through the jar.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Man, I don't know... 1 mill + SU... 

I would think that a hot sauce would probably be the best way to utilize them. I'd let the finished product 'rest' for about 3 years minimum before trying it though (hot sauces tend to mellow with age).


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Hot Peppers*

I had some peppers that got cross pollinated producing some 'balls of fire'.

I 'toned' them down by adding sweet green and red peppers to the mix to make a 'spread'. . Otherwise; you couldn't eat them.

It also made it look 'pretty'.  JMHO C2


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

I found a youtube video this past weekend. A guy stuffed sweet cherry peppers with italian sausage mixed with green onions and a few drops of various hot sauces...black mamba sauce...ghost pepper sauce..etc. Needless to say, he called them "Lucifers Testicles". Hehehe.:bounce:
How ironic!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You can use them in all sorts of stuff, I like to use them on Chilli, just take pepper and move over and across pot then thro it away, whatever you do don't put it in the chilli....WW


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

take a ss or glass pan, add some cloves of peeled garlic, a few black pepper corns, maybe some mustard seed, fill pan w the peppers top off w cider vinegar and simmer for 10 mins. max., then let cool 

find a clean bottle w a cork , not a canning ring, and store in the frig.

would be good on greens , eggs, etc.

if it doesn't work , you aren't out much


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

How about just a little sugar to take out some of the heat?


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Pepper Sauce*

We raised our peppers at the back door and my Mama just heated up some vinegar, put some peppers in a shaker bottle then poured the hot vinegar over the peppers. Take a toothpick and pok ea little hole in the peppers to let the juice out.

Very good on greens of any kind.

BTW; I 'refined' my original post on 'toning' down the heat of peppers by adding green or red sweet peppers.

I found that adding a tad of onion and vinegar , along with the sweet peppers, makes a very tasty 'spread'. Good on almost everything. C2


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Chop them up and can them in pint jars. Then you have pepper mash to use to make hot sauces, and to add to anything in need of heat. Like hot garlic dill pickles.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I used to work with a guy that would eat the Habeneros like dinner mints...white boy too....WW


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Ghost Peppers = Pain!! We have some started. Careful with them.....

Do a Youtube search on ghost peppers

I found a jar last week at the downtown Spec's that went for $121.00....1.7mil scovilles! Not a big seller...lol


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*Hot?*

Don't really know what to do with them but if you substitute Habaneros for Japalenos in grilled dove breasts wrapped with bacon---- you have some awfully peeved people, after they stop crying!!!!


----------



## Sam_M (Nov 15, 2004)

I grow Ghost peppers also, one of the things that I do with them is make pepper flakes. I remove the stem, ,slice them in half, ( use latex gloves when doing this) then dehydrate them, dehydrate them in a dehydrator till they or as chrispy as a potatoe chip, (about 24 hours) also do this outside or in the garage. after I dehydrate them, I grind them in a coffee bean grinder, you can grind them to what ever texture you want, course or fine. Then put them in a shaker, add to food like salt and pepper. Works great for me.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh yeah...I've expanded my horizons greatly in the past months!!!:spineyes:


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Remove the stems and dehydrate them, after drying put in a processor and finely grind them until powdery. 

Then you have a couple of options:

1. Put the powder in a paprika bottle and wait for the entertainment

2. Sprinkle on the fire ant mounds....and wait for the entertainment


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

What I did with all my peppers last year (mixed peppers) is picked, cleaned, smoked, dryed and then ground for my own smoked chili powder. I have used it for everything from rubs to mixes for regular seasoning.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Super Hot*

My Carolina Reapers are starting to grow. It will be interesting to see how they taste.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

How were the Trinidad Scorpions? A friend of mine picked me up 3 plants Saturday.


----------

